# Halloween and Party Expo 2013



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/2013/01/halloween-expo-overview-2013.html

I spent Saturday and Sunday at the Halloween Expo in Houston Texas it was a blast. I got to preview all the upcoming products for the 2013 Halloween season.

Forum Novelties is putting a wicked cool full body Creature of the Black Lagoon Costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What I heard is the traffic was half what is was last year. I think this show is dieing off.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What I heard is the traffic was half what is was last year. I think this show is dieing off.


 That is weird to hear because Halloween spending in 2012 was bigger than 2011 or 2010. Maybe because Hurricane Sandy negatively impacted a lot of Halloween sellers on the east coast.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm basing this on one of the largest vendors that has being displaying this and other shows since the beginning and what their report was. Total dollar and foot traffic was less than last year.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm basing this on one of the largest vendors that has being displaying this and other shows since the beginning and what their report was. Total dollar and foot traffic was less than last year.


I gotcha Ive always gone to the show on Saturday and its always been very busy that day people everywhere.

Here is some video footage I shot from the show


----------

